# Video from Alafia FTF 2012 near Tampa Florida



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We captured a bunch of video from this event a week ago. This place has sections we have ridden before 2 years ago.

I have more videos in the works. This is the first on a trail called "Canyon". As is typical, some of the elevation doesn't show well.

This was also the first off-road recording with two sister cameras rolling at the same exact times. One is Stoker helmet mounted, the second is Captain helmet mounted. I edited them into a split screen view offering both riders perspective.






PK


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

Funny, I was there at FTF and a the very tail end of the video right by the entrance of N. Abyss..I wondered how you two would fair on that tight switchback on Canyon and the 2 on Ridgeline when I saw you two coming out of the climb there!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

dubdryver said:


> Funny, I was there at FTF and a the very tail end of the video right by the entrance of N. Abyss..I wondered how you two would fair on that tight switchback on Canyon and the 2 on Ridgeline when I saw you two coming out of the climb there!


We had a good time and always love riding Boyette. Now you know it can be ridden on a long bike. Tough but doable.

Ridgeline saw us ride the longer section with more drops. We got stymied a couple of times. Made both tight lefts with the following climbs. I did make a poor line choice at the top of one drop, thought the trail went straight and got caught too wide when I saw it went left. Another hang up was a collision with another bike. Some riders would not move off the trail to let others pass. We hit another riders rear der hard enough to put it into his spokes. I straightened it but did not feel guilty. Laurens overlook had us take a weird bounce and not clean the crest of the nothing sized climb, go figure.

I give it all to my stoker, she is a trooper and rode "the plunge", Max G's" and every other drop I pointed the tire down.

Hope you had a good time too.

PK


----------



## strow (Feb 14, 2011)

Love the split screen! Never really appreciated what my stoker deals with vision wise.

We both grew up in the Tampa area and always bring one of the tandems when we visit the relatives.

strow


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Great riding from Team PMK. And nice audio quality on the cameras. Various stuff I have has the audio white out at 2mph+.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Another section of this great trail system. This one is called South Abyss. The entire run is pretty much drops and climbs. Camera does not show it elevation well, but most of these drops are 10 to 15 feet, some are steep, some less steep, some portions are narrow with a little bit of shear to the side.

On account of the size for uploads, I had to render this is a different format, hopefully it plays well enough for everyone.






PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Love the split screen idea! More captains should view these to realise how impared the stokers vision of the upcoming trail can be at times and how important communication between captain and stoker is. Trail definately looks like fun.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## specbill (Apr 12, 2012)

.....great video....motivates me to find a proper MTB tandem more than ever.
Bill J


----------



## DonP. (Dec 4, 2012)

Some very cool videos here, I never thought there would be much MTB riding in Florida.  I'm glad cause we're thinking of retiring there in the near future and will bring the bikes with us!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

DonP. said:


> Some very cool videos here, I never thought there would be much MTB riding in Florida.  I'm glad cause we're thinking of retiring there in the near future and will bring the bikes with us!


Where are you thinking of retiring? FWIW, and it's not the place for everyone, but the Villages has a large road tandem group and is 20 minutes south of great riding and about an hour north of where this video was taken.

Florida is a different way of riding, not much climbing, but more non stop turning the pedals and carrying a lot of momentum.

PK


----------



## DonP. (Dec 4, 2012)

PMK said:


> Where are you thinking of retiring? FWIW, and it's not the place for everyone, but the Villages has a large road tandem group and is 20 minutes south of great riding and about an hour north of where this video was taken.
> 
> Florida is a different way of riding, not much climbing, but more non stop turning the pedals and carrying a lot of momentum.
> 
> PK


We are considering the Naples or Clearwater area since we have friends and family there.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

PMK, really enjoyed those videos, THANKS! You and your Wife have some real skills!

My wife and I rode a demo from mtbtandems last weekend and are frantically saving our coins to get a Fandango DC9 ordered ASAP! We had a great run at a local trail system and picked up on it quickly. I have a lot of XC racing experience and my Wife is more recreational, so it's a perfect match!

Great videos!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

mhopton said:


> PMK, really enjoyed those videos, THANKS! You and your Wife have some real skills!
> 
> My wife and I rode a demo from mtbtandems last weekend and are frantically saving our coins to get a Fandango DC9 ordered ASAP! We had a great run at a local trail system and picked up on it quickly. I have a lot of XC racing experience and my Wife is more recreational, so it's a perfect match!
> 
> Great videos!


Glad you enjoyed the videos. Skill wise, I'm dumb and she has to follow.

Alex and family are great. He will get you on a quality bike / build and be there for you after the sale. We loved our Fandango, we rode it a lot. Two injured backs forced us to sell it. I know Alex will roll his eyes as I post this... he has caused me to spend some money with him, but the value of enjoyment has been worth a lot more than he will ever realize.

I wished we lived further North so we could do a few off-road tandem group rides, there are some very good teams near the MTBTandems base.

PK


----------

